# Stelrad wood furnace



## merlyn (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi I am looking for information about our Stelrad wood/coal furnace. The 
company we bought it from has gone out of business. It is connected to 
our oil furnace and for some reason the wood furnace will not open the 
bottom door when heat or hot water is needed. We are looking for someone 
with knowledge one how this is supposed to work. Thank You


----------



## derbygreg (Dec 2, 2007)

This should be in the Boiler room

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewforum/21/


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 2, 2007)

Can you provide a little more information or post a pic?

I'm not sure, but it sounds like you're having a mechanical problem with your draft damper. I'm confused by your reference to hot water. I'm not familiar with the brand you mention, but these things tend to have similar designs, so somebody here should be able to help you out.


----------



## leolalin5 (Dec 13, 2007)

Merlyn,  We have a Stelrad attachment to the boiler also.  It hasn't been used in about 20 years and it is new to us.  We also have the same problem.  The bottom door will close, but how does it open to let more air in to keep the fire going?  Have you found your answer yet?   And what is the black knob on the top of the stove supposed to be set on?  I have the Installation and Service Manual, but nothing that says what all the gauges are for.  The double gauge on the front above the door, I assume, measures the low water temp and the high, but do the circulators have to be going all the time to prevent overlfow?  I don't know what any gauge should be set at and how to prevent the hot water overflow.  If you have any of these answers, please post them.  Thank you!


----------



## argyle866 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a stelrad boiler as well.   On the top right of the boiler there is a pipe with a knob on top.  This knob has temperature readings in both C and F.  A rod passes through this unit and twists as the boiler temperature changes.  Where the rod extends beyond the shell of the unit, there is a 90 degree bend.  As the temperature changes, the rod spins and the tip of this lever actually rises and falls.  There is a chain that should connect the end of the lever to the door so it opens and closes as the rod twists.  The owners manual refers to this as a SAMSON controller.  Spelling may be wrong as I am replying from work and do not have internet access where I live.  I hope that your boiler is similar and that this points you in the right direction....This setup does a great job of maintaining the boiler temperature once you get it calibrated.  The chain is similar to the pull chain for a ceiling fan.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to the Boiler Room, argyle866. Bangor is one of my favorite towns. The Sea Dog has a lot to do with that, specifically the Sea Dog IPA.

And same to you, leolalin5. Between the three of you guys, looks like we've got a Stelrad club going. Feel free to hang around and compare notes, or share some of your observations with the rest of us. I've never heard of a Stelrad boiler, so I'm looking forward to learning.


----------



## hsysgrp (Aug 28, 2008)

I also have a Stelrad coal furnace as an add-on to an oil furnace, together they heated the water to circulate through the radiators in this old house in the late 70's during the last oil crisis.  I am looking to bring it back on-line, but when I Googled "Stelrad coal furnace"  the only meaningful hit was this forum.


----------



## James weit (Sep 4, 2008)

leolalin5, I noticed you said you have the Installation and Service Manual how could i get a copy of that? ?  my wood boiler has an L shaped rod that goes through that black knob on top. A small chain connects the rod to the door.  when set at the right temp.  The door should open when the stove cools off, alowing air to the fire. I just  bought one myself, but not too sure how it hooks up.


----------



## James weit (Sep 14, 2008)

I've found out the wriring on the right side of the stelrad wood boiler I have is writen in german... But the guy i bought it off of said in was swedish. I fugured if anyone would koow, it would be you guys  :cheese:


----------



## James weit (Sep 30, 2008)

Has any of you guys made your own hot water storage tanks for your boilers?? I want to but not sure what to use for the liner mabe rubber roofing? any ideas


----------



## Duetech (Sep 30, 2008)

Stelrad wood boiler said:
			
		

> Has any of you guys made your own hot water storage tanks for your boilers?? I want to but not sure what to use for the liner mabe rubber roofing? any ideas



Hello Stelrad wood boiler,
    Do a search in this forum for edpm liner. I am in process of trying to build an open thermal storage tank. It seems that the consensus here leans toward the edpm liner if you have non pressurized thermal storage. Here is a link to a liquid edpm coating you apply by hand. http://www.epdmcoatings.com/technical1.html  I have no idea if this would be feasible though it sounds credible and supplies you with leak patch material. Other listings I have seen sell sheets of edpm rubber liner for landscaping ponds. The liner seems pricey at times but more negotiable than taking out a wall in my basement to put in a large tank and much less expensive than a tarm kit tank. If you do a search here for the tarm kit or even google a search you will find loads of information....Cave2k


----------



## steam man (Sep 30, 2008)

Stelrad wood boiler said:
			
		

> leolalin5, I noticed you said you have the Installation and Service Manual how could i get a copy of that? ?  my wood boiler has an L shaped rod that goes through that black knob on top. A small chain connects the rod to the door.  when set at the right temp.  The door should open when the stove cools off, alowing air to the fire. I just  bought one myself, but not too sure how it hooks up.



This sounds like a thermostatically controlled damper. The main thing is to be sure the damper is closed when the set point temperature is reached. I am sure the manual must have a set procedure for adjusting the length of the chain in a cold position and fine tuning the length to make sure the damper is closed at setpoint. 

Mike


----------



## leolalin5 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow!  It's been almost a year since I wrote to this site.  And then I got one response.  But now I see there are several more.  I was under the impression that if anyone posted, I would get a notice via email, but I didn't.  And I see I might be able to help some of you, now.  Since I just had a new furnace installed and my Stelrad was also re-hooked up, I am learning how to use it and am nice and warm!  Yes, the chain that goes down to the lower damper is the key to keeping the fire properly burning.  It takes a little trial and error to get it right.  And once that is correct, the temperature can be kept constant and that's the key.  My only problem right now is slowing the burning down but keeping the temp up so I don't have to add wood so often.  But, again, that is a damper adjustment, I'm sure.  If the person who posted about getting a copy of the installation manual wants one, let me know and we can take care of that.  It's amazing how, when hooked up properly, it works wonderfully  We have 20 degrees outside right now and I'm sitting in 72 -74 degree warmth with no oil being used!  Can't get better than that!   Please post again if I can be of any help.  Thanks!


----------



## leolalin5 (Nov 22, 2008)

One more thing.  Thank you, Mike for your suggestion about the length of the chain.  Unfortunately, the manual is an installation and service manual, not operational.  And, yes, setting the length of the chain when the temperature is reached is the key.  I still haven't perfected the length and gotten it exactly right, yet, cause sometimes the damper doesn't open and the fire just smolders causing the temp to drop and the furnace to kick on.  But that's just occasionally.  Other than that, I think I finally have a handle on the operation.  But thanks for your post.  I just hope we can get all the others who have the attachment up and running as I finally am!


----------



## James weit (Nov 29, 2008)

I noticed you said you have the Installation and Service Manual how could i get a copy of that? ?  How much of your chain are you using ? I am using the whole thing, but it's not working. i've only been using mine for week or so, and already noticed creasode build up  ..  Any one else???


----------



## leolalin5 (Nov 29, 2008)

I do have an Installation and Service Manual and will be happy to send a copy to anyone that wants one.  Manny, you emailed me and asked for one.  I'll send you an email directly and get your address.  For any other, I don't know how you get direct emails, but I'll look into it.  

As far as the chain, the black knob on the top of the stove should be set about 80-90 on the top numbers.  My chain is set at about 7-9 little links.  The manual says this: 

Start a wood fire:  Turn the black knob to the number 80.  Allow the wood /coal fire to slowly bring the boiler temp up to about 180 F. or 80 C.  When this temperature is reached, adjust the chain so that the small primary air damper is closed (the bottom door), but is still maintaining tension on the chain.  The control will automatically open and close the air inlet flap to allow the proper combustion air to enter the firebox to maintain the selected temperature.  It may take several trials working with the control setting and chain positioning to maintain a proper boiler temp during solid fuel firing of approximately 175-180 degrees F.  

I still am not sure that my chain is set to where I need it because the temperature drops quickly unless I have a good roaring fire going.  My boiler is set to 170 as the low, so if the stove temp drops to 170, the boiler kicks on till 180 is reached.  So the longest I have been able to maintain temp is about 2 hours.  25 years ago when the stove was installed, I seem to remember going most of the night without burning out the wood and the temperature dropping low enough for the boiler to go on.  So I assume I have my chain and dampers a little too loose to cause the fire to burn too quickly.   Other than keeping the stove temp high for a longer period of time, it's been working great and is nice and warm.  

One other thing I am going to ask the company who installed my new furnace and hooked the stove back up is, can a manual damper be put on the stove pipe as in a regular wood stove?   Would that keep the fire hotter?  Any opinions on that?  

Hope this is of some help and I will check into getting a copy of the manual to those of you who have asked.  

Linda


----------



## James weit (Nov 30, 2008)

leolalin5 ,  On the back of my stelrad wood boiler there is a damper built in, on the stove. if you are looking at the back of the wood boiler just left of  stove pipe there is a small lever. up is closed , and a quarter turn down is open. Does your stove have this?


----------



## niderjr (Dec 15, 2008)

I am looking for a replacement for the Samson air draft controller on my Stelrad boiler.  I have not been able to find this part.  Does anyone know a place or a replacement part for this?  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## James weit (Dec 17, 2008)

I've looked, try this web site. but please let me know if this works. I'll have to replace mine after the season  http://www.theboilerman.biz/category/item.php?id=149


----------



## niderjr (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the help.  I actually found another website www.alternateheatingsystems.com that sold the part for less.  I've put it in and it works great.


----------



## WEstarr (Jan 17, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can get a replacement grate for one of these stoves?


----------



## natedish (Jan 18, 2009)

I too have a stelrad and I cant get my output water any hotter than 160F??? Why not? any thoughts??? I had the boiler temp over 240F and still couldn't get past 165F. How come- Could air in my lines be the problem or is something wrong w/ the boiler? Thanks yall


----------



## WEstarr (Jan 19, 2009)

If there is air then it would migrate to a zone in the house and then ie your bedroom would be cold because the circulating pumps are not build to move air.  What I did is i placed a stack fan w/ rehostat in line w/ my horizontal flue pipe this gives me a greater air flow with the fan on it gives me about 220 or so on the outlet side even on the coldest days and all the zones on.  Plus check that the control knob on the top is set to the right temp.  It controls the damper at the bottom of the lower door.


----------

